# how old is too old to live with your parents?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

you're never to old to live with your parents. I have a cousin who lived with his until he was like 30 and then another who still lives with his and he's 26. Neither have anxiety or anything, they were just too cheap to move out.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, I was 17 when I moved out, but wish I had stayed till I was 30


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> My Xanax is working great.


Another benzo success story!


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I moved out for good when I was 27, which I think is definitely too late. The first time I left home was for university when I was 19. Four years later I moved back home because I was done school and I didn't have a job. When I was 25 I moved out again but I was just renting rooms in private homes, and I didn't have a permanent job or regular income so I had to move back home again a few months later.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

I moved out when I was 17. Tried to hit it off on my own from that age but it didn't work out too well for me. I moved back in with my dad when I was 24 and it just feels wrong to me. I can't afford to rent an apartment or house around here though. A basic apt starts off at like $1,500 in the bay area.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm 22, and I still live at home. I'd love to move out, but I don't have the money. I think I'd like to save up some before I make a move.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It's not so much about caring about what other people think, because that shouldn't matter. In my case, and probably a good deal of people here, it's about the mental damage living at home causes. For instance, I not only live with my mom, I work with her. I just turned 25. It's just not something I can do anymore. I'm way too uncomfortable. I can't barely look my mom in the eyes, but I have to work with her almost everyday.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm gonna be 23 in september. I'll probably move out after next year. It's hard and not fun to picture myself staying here. a roommate could be exciting ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm closing in on 25 and still live with my grandparents. I like using the excuse that there's no way I could afford to live on my own but even if I could I really don't think I could move out. I was on my own for a year when I was 18 and ended up agoraphobic. Couldn't go to the store even when I was out of food.. at the worst I couldn't even go out to the mailbox. Was a terrible year. Moved with a friend for another year and that was slightly better.. she wouldn't let me starve hehe Was enough proof that I can't and shouldn't live on my own. There is that stigma the older you get but I try not to let it bother me. Have to do what's best for yrself


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

BeNice said:


> It's not so much about caring about what other people think, because that shouldn't matter. In my case, and probably a good deal of people here, it's about the mental damage living at home causes.


Yeah, I agree. For me, it's incredibly stressful living at home still. I lived away from home all throughout college, and even though it sucked living with other people, in a lot of ways it was so much easier on my mind and I became a lot more independent. It's doing me no good to stay here.

I moved back here again afterward and I can't stand it. It's a pain in the *** living with my dad, especially since he thinks he can treat me like he did when I was a teenager just because I still live here.

Rent around where I live is decent for a livable apartment, so I plan on getting out of here as soon as I get a job.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd say 20 to 23, but yah it does depend on what you can afford. I moved out at 22, lived with a terrible roommate for a year, after that experience I could only live alone. I always worried that I couldn't make it living on my own, but its really not hard at all. Just work steady and you'll be alright, I pay $440 a month for rent and I skate by easy. I couldn't imagine living at home anymore


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I just moved back temporarily. I'll be gone in a month. 27 does make me feel leechy.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You're never too old to live with your parents, no matter what anyone else says  But moving out might be healthier for you mentally at some point.

Oh almost forgot, I'm 20 and still live with my dad. No plans on moving out any time soon lol.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I moved out when I was 31. I just wasn't ready before then.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I moved out when I was 25.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

My sister didn't leave the nest until she was 28. I also hope to get my own place before I hit 30.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 34 and still haven't left.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am 31 and I am living at home.... but to my credit I was living away from home for a few years... some time at college and some time with an ex-gf...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

29 still at home. lived away for 4 years though and plan on moving out later this year


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Technically, I just changed my address back to my mom's house. Not so technically, I'm homeless - in the US, at least...


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I left when I was 23 although I probably should have left earlier. For anyone who enjoys their freedom and independence as much as I did, it is probably best to leave as soon as possible.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there anybody here in their 40s or 50s who have never left the nest ?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

21 and still at home. No way am I shelling out $1200 a month to live in a box and be in huge debt just to make a point. My parents don't expect me to leave until I get married.


----------



## k79 (Jul 15, 2007)

In my view, there is no age which is too old.

I find it honorable if a person decides to stay home and help their parents with chores such as mowing the lawn, shoveling the snow, fixing little leaks in the roof...


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



Whimsy said:


> My parents don't expect me to leave until I get married.


My parents expect me to take them along when/if I get married. Either way, we're destined to be together forever. Whee.

In later years I'll be the one making the rules, though. :yes


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't think it's healthy for people to live with their parents too long into adulthood. They'd have to be very emotionally mature and independent for it to work well, I think, and be doing it as a service to their parents rather than themselves.



> I don't want to keep living with my parents, but I'm also not sure I want to deal with a room mate.


Can you get a single room in the dorm? On the other hand, sharing a room is a normal part of being at college. When I went to college at 18, I had never shared a room before. Didn't have siblings, few friends and spent most of my time alone. So it was a bit daunting. But sharing a room with someone I'd never met before was a good learning experience. For one thing, it taught me to be a bit less self-centred, more tolerant and grow up a little.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

I'm 20 and still live with my mom. I have no plans to move out any time in the near future. Maybe when I graduate college, but that's at least two years away. It just doesn't make sense to me to move out and I couldn't afford it even if I wanted to.

Sometimes I do feel like a leech, but I figure that as long as I'm in school and working, I'm not doing too badly. I don't know.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

In Italy it's common for people in their 20s and even 30s to still be living with their parents.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



Dudleyville said:


> In Italy it's common for people in their 20s and even 30s to still be living with their parents.


theres a large portion of people in their 20s still living with their parents but its look down on


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

If you don't have SA i'd say ages 19-21 is a good time to move out on your own, and depending if you go to college or not. If you have SA i'd say 50.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

If people think you look old enough to be a parent of a 20 something year old for example, than I think it's time for you to move out of your parent's house and get your own place. :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hoping to move out in about a year, so I'll be 27 at that point.

I think the turning point (at least for me), is when you finish college. It really sucks having to return home after being away for those college years. But financially I didn't have a choice. I was jobless for 3 years. Even now with a job, I'd barely be able to get by on my own. I'll be hanging on by a shoe string. Living on your own ain't cheap.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Around 22-23 yrs old imo.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

When I used to work at Blockbuster last year I knew a co-worker of Cambodian origin who was 37 and he mentioned that he has lived with his parents all of his life. He's the oldest person that I have ever met offline/in real life who has never left the nest.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm 23 and I still live with my dad. I pay him $350/month. He lets me do whatever I want (which is obviously not much). I don't plan to leave anytime soon.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

"Too old"...whatever. 

You know, I absolutely DESPISE parents with the "out of the house by 18" mentality. Why the hell bother having kids if you're just going to practically disown them like that? I've known so many who are now miserably living by the skin of their teeth, on the verge of homelessness or suicide because of that crap. If you're a vaguely decent parent/human being you will let your child stay home until he/she gets on his/her feet. 

I also hate the "we gave birth to you, so you owe us" mentality, but that's another rant...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Lose my paycheck to live in a ****hole all by myself or live with my family and save my money.... hmmm... That's a tough one.


----------



## oneandthesame (Feb 8, 2007)

mine kicked me out when i was 18 for acting up. lived alone for 6 months, found out they needed help financially in order to keep there home and now i am back with them, missing living on my own. just 19 though not to bad


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Never too old, though I'm moving when I'm stable with a meaningful and fulfilling career.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



Dudleyville said:


> Is there anybody here in their 40s or 50s who have never left the nest ?


I probably will be there in 10 years. I cant really see myself being able to live alone unless my mom dies unexpectedly(God forbid). And if then Id probably move in with my sister...


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



Laura said:


> I was 17 when I moved out, but it was for personal reasons. There is no right age to move out. If someone is comfortable living at home, and their parents are ok with it, then that's fine.


Laura, always so wise...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

When they're dead. :lol



> If you don't have SA i'd say ages 19-21 is a good time to move out on your own, and depending if you go to college or not. If you have SA i'd say 50.


Yeah, that's probably when I'll finally be ready to move out.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I enjoy independence. Besides, my "family" was extremely dysfunctional, so I moved out at 18.

I suppose it doesn't really matter when you move out, as long as you're not abusing your parents' hospitality.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

VCL XI said:


> "Too old"...whatever.
> 
> You know, I absolutely DESPISE parents with the "out of the house by 18" mentality. Why the hell bother having kids if you're just going to practically disown them like that? I've known so many who are now miserably living by the skin of their teeth, on the verge of homelessness or suicide because of that crap. If you're a vaguely decent parent/human being you will let your child stay home until he/she gets on his/her feet.
> 
> I also hate the "we gave birth to you, so you owe us" mentality, but that's another rant...


 :agree


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm 22 and still live at home, and i CAN'T STAND IT. i want to pull my hair out!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm 28 and I think it's time really soon. Were not getting along as well as we used to. I think it's due to my age. I'm hoping to stay home for the next four years and then move out. (It may be sooner than later) April 2011 or sooner


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any 'set' age limit, no matter what anybody says. You move out when you're ready. Anybody who criticizes you on something as trivial as that, isn't worth your time anyway. 

It's great, though, if you've experienced living on your own at least once. Nothing beats having your own place that you can crash and party at.

Right now, I'm living at home, but that's because of the new anxiety and current financial situation. I'm working on getting myself situated and at a place in my life where I can move out again.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Ray Romano lived with his parents until he was 29.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

You should be taking care of yourself by the time you're 30.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

In Mexico, from what I hear, kids don't leave the nest until they get married. It's not looked down upon like here. I know that is true for all my cousins down there. I think it's part of their custom and some Mexican-American families here in the USA follow the same traditions. I left when I got married at 27 ( *More due to social anxiety in my case, though*) . My cousins, who are not married, living in the USA, are 33 and 37, and they still live at home (never actually left) but it's not like they are mooching off their mom and dad. They are the primary bread winners now.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I know someone in her 70's who had lived with her mother her entire life, until the mother's death a few years ago, around age 100.

I also know someone in her 50's who still lives with her elderly parents.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm 25 and don't mind living with my parents too much. I've lived in dorms and apartments before and hated it, though I do kind of miss the independence and privacy of having a place all to myself. I plan on living home for as long as possible or until I can afford my own house.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

When they start turning your room into something else. I joined the Navy at 18. When I Came home on leave after boot camp, my room had been turned into a sewing room. This was only 2 months. The bed was still there but that was about it.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I guess it depends on your parents. If your parents are as annoying as mine were....anything beyond toddler years was too long  If your parents are cool...I'd stay with it until you're ready to start your first college/post-college dating experience.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

When you are no longer happy living at home. For some people, it works out to stay with their parents. They save money on rent and feel less lonely. Other people feel suffocated and leave. I feel suffocated right now, but I do not have the money to leave...I need to pay off some bills and save money for grad school.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It simply varies from situation to situation...no set rule.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm 18 and have no plans of moving out anytime soon, not that I could even afford to if I was thinking about it.

I don't think there's a set age but I definitely don't want to be living at home past my early 20's. It seems like most people around here tend to move out between 18 and 24.


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

I built my own house when I was 21, 2 years ago I sold it for a profit, then moved back home. I'm in the process of building my next house, this time I'll share it with my 2 younger brothers. I get along pretty well with my family though.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Del said:


> I built my own house when I was 21, 2 years ago I sold it for a profit, then moved back home. I'm in the process of building my next house


It must be nice to have the talent to build your own house


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Del said:
> 
> 
> > I built my own house when I was 21, 2 years ago I sold it for a profit, then moved back home. I'm in the process of building my next house
> ...


And the money =P Although I suppose you could get a loan.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



SilentProphet said:


> If you have SA i'd say 50.


 :yes


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: how old is too old to live with your parents?*



moksha said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > If you have SA i'd say 50.
> ...


I'm Filipino and its normal for us in The Philippines to transition taking over the household your parents raised you in...You take care of your parents like they took care of you when you were younger and maybe thats why i've noticed Filipino families back home are really close but here in Canada there is this pressure to move out and spread your wings and a feeling from society that if you don't move out its somehow a bit weird

...I think both have some positive and negatives

If you live with your parents forever you'll still somewhat be on a ball and chain tied to you like i sometimes feel living with my mom...i feel less free than when I was out this past summer on a job and had my real first experience away, it felt lonely sure but I also felt some real responsibility to look out for myself and more freedom and i miss that but I also missed home.

:stu - how old is too old? I Don't think there should be an age limit, i don't think we should move out because society deems it as wrong or weird...my mom would be living on her own if i did move out and I honestly don't have any real friends right now that I could lean on for support, i guess if you don't get along with your parents and you feel they are holding you down so much from growing or whatever and its feasible somehow then yeah...do what feels right

100


----------

